
SubmitHub founder talks building a 7-figure company with no CS degree - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/submithub-founder-talks-making-with-no-cs-degree/
======
saviorand
Also find myself really _learning_ something new mostly when peeking into
other people's code and trying to understand how it works and hacking together
working stuff. Even though FCC-like platforms are great and provide practice,
it seems that only when you're not doing separate tasks teaching you a
particular theme in programming, but rather working through a set of
subsequent actions that you need to do in order to make a working prototype do
you really start to understand how this or that tool or method works

~~~
Pete-Codes
Yep, tutorials like FCC have their role but you have to make projects to get
better. As you say, hacking about with someone's else's code will do the
trick.

------
Pete-Codes
I discovered SubmitHub from Indiehackers.

Jason has done an awesome job from reverse-engineering a Meteor todo list
tutorial into a music submission website without any formal training in
programming.

------
jasongrishkoff
Thanks for the shout, Pete!

